# Những người có dấu hiệu này thì thèm đến mấy cũng nên kiêng thịt gà



## Vũ Thu Hằng (13/6/19)

*Thịt gà là món ăn phổ biến và bổ dưỡng cho sức khỏe. Nhưng theo khoa học, có những người không nên ăn nhiều loại thịt giàu dinh dưỡng này vì sẽ khiến cho bệnh trầm trọng hơn. *

Một trong những chất quan trọng có trong thịt gà chính là protein, thịt gà có hàm lượng protein cao, đảm bảo cung cấp đầy đủ cho cơ thể. Protein có trong thịt gà giúp cơ bắp thêm khỏe mạnh, đồng thời nâng cao khả năng hoạt động của cơ thể, góp phần giúp cơ thể săn chắc, hỗ trợ cho việc giảm cân hoặc duy trì cân nặng theo ý muốn.
Tuy nhiên, những người có dấu hiệu sau nên kiêng thịt gà một thời gian cho đến khi khỏi bệnh:




​*Những người sau mổ*
Nhiều bác sĩ Tây y hiện vẫn khẳng định rằng, sau khi mổ vẫn có thể ăn thịt gà bởi ăn thịt gà ngứa hay không là do cơ địa của từng người. Song theo những kinh nghiệm của các người bệnh thì người sau mổ không nên ăn thịt gà vì sẽ bị ngứa da hoặc để lại sẹo.
Lý do là vì thịt gà có tính nóng nên rất dễ gây ra hiện tượng sưng, mưng mủ vết thương khiến da lâu lành và dễ viêm nhiễm. Nhất là khi các vết thương hở nếu không được chăm sóc đúng cách có thể để lại những vết sẹo lồi với các kích cỡ khác nhau.

*Những người bị thủy đậu*
Khi bị bệnh thủy đậu, ngoài việc dùng thuốc để điều trị thì chế độ sinh hoạt, ăn uống cũng đóng vai trò hết sức phải chú ý. Theo đó người bị thủy đậu cần kiêng không nên ăn thịt gà, đặc biệt là da gà vì có thể gây ngứa ở những nốt thủy đậu và để lại sẹo sau khi khỏi bệnh.

*Người bị xơ gan*
Những người đang mắc bệnh xơ gan cần tránh một số loại thực phẩm có khả năng làm bệnh nặng hơn, điển hình là thịt gà. Do đây là loại thực phẩm có tính nóng nên sẽ trợ thấp nhiệt, làm cho chứng thấp nhiệt ở gan nặng thêm, tình trạng bệnh sẽ chuyển biến xấu.
​*Người có vấn đề về tiêu hóa*
Thịt gà có rất nhiều dưỡng chất nhưng những người có vấn đề về tiêu hóa nên phải tránh xa thực phẩm này, bởi ăn quá nhiều thịt gà sẽ rất khó tiêu. Ngay cả với người bình thường khi tiêu thụ thịt gà quá mức cũng đã khiến bộ máy tiêu hóa phải mất nhiều giờ để làm việc, vừa gây khó chịu cho cơ thể. Những người có vấn đề về tiêu hóa nên tránh ăn thịt gà vì chúng không có lợi về mặt tiêu hóa.

*5 thứ không nên ăn chung với thịt gà:*
_Cá chép_




​Thịt gà kiêng ăn với cá chép vì thịt gà tính cam ôn, cá chép tính cam hàn, nếu ăn sinh ra nhiều mụn nhọt. Nếu mắc phải mụn do ăn thịt gà, nấu nước đậu đen uống sẽ khỏi.

_Tỏi, rau cải và hành sống_
Ăn thịt gà không nên ăn chung với tỏi, rau cải và hành sống vì thịt gà tính cam ôn, trong khi hành tỏi đại nhiệt, rau cải cam hàn. Các thứ này ăn cùng nhau sinh ra kiết lỵ. Nếu bị kiết lỵ, nấu nước lá dâu uống sẽ khỏi.

_Muối vừng và rau thơm_
Thịt gà kiêng muối vừng (muối mè) và rau thơm bởi thịt gà thuộc về phong (mộc). Nếu ăn lẫn muối vừng, rau thơm sẽ động đến can phong mà sinh ra chứng chóng mặt, run rẩy cả người. Trị chóng mặt, nấu nước cam thảo uống sẽ khỏi.

_Thịt chó_
Kiêng ăn thịt gà với thịt chó vì thịt gà tính cam ôn, thịt chó cũng cam ôn đại nhiệt. Ăn phải hai thứ bị nhiệt sinh ra đi kiết lỵ. Khi ấy uống nước cam thảo sẽ khỏi kiết lỵ 

Nguồn: eva​
​


----------

